

The Divine Witches of Cyberspace - Thevet
http://boingboing.net/2015/03/24/the-divine-witches-of-cyberspa.html

======
ovidnis
""" “My draw to the mystical and the witchy is a desire to understand the
world through a lens different than what is advertised,” Stone says. “We give
logic and the rational so much authority because it gives a certain kind of
person—a well-educated, science-focused white man—authority, and we pretend
that those are separate from feelings and the body. We're taught to dismiss
other kinds of knowledge.” """ logic doesn't have authority because it gives a
particular set of people authority. that argument doesn't make sense, though i
suppose asking for a well formed logical from someone rejecting logic misses
the point.

reason has authority where superstition doesn't because it produces better
results. on average the person who uses reason will get more of what they want
than the one who goes by gut feeling.

